# Laminate Countertop



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

What coatings products work for kitchen countertop refinishing? 

-Able to withstand heat. 
-Plenty of design options other than the typical speckled garage floor type finish.

I know there are other options. I haven't googled. I figured I could trust the resources here more than google. I already hear Rustoleum is no good.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Replacement is far better and offers better finish options. There are franchises that sell counter painting (epoxy) at 26.00 a square foot, and they all look like a speckled garage floor. I can buy post form laminate counter top from $13 - 18 a lineal foot, plus my labour to install.

My 5 year old wanted me to put the faces in exactly where they are!:wheelchair:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I just noticed this advertisment on the side bar for copper counter tops.

http://www.colorcopper.com/?gclid=CNSy24rN6awCFcHd4Aod3iWlMw


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

John I found that re laminating the top was the best solution for most clients. The cost of doing a decorative finish that mimmicks the look of stone was expensive to do. 

I did a bunch of research this summer for a client. However it would have been cheaper to replace with granite in that situation. However with the right client who wanted a stone finish that you can't buy from a slab company then you could name your price.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Alright I am convinced. Thanks all. 

Cool vid Tommy.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its very cool, and something I would consider and get trained to do. *IF* I had the market for such skills.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

What do you think it would cost to do that island profitably using the process in the video? Or, I should say, how many man hours involved and how much for materials? I will go first and say just for fun around $1,000.00. I have no idea of materials. Looked like 8 or so hours of work spread over a few days. Considering the surface is already prepped prior to application of anything. So, probably closer to $1,500.00. Roughly. What is that cost versus the real thing for a 2' x 6' island?

I suppose doing the process shown in the video is more $ than another laminate job. How much more compared to a slab of marble or granite though? 

Just talking here in case I ever see a market for it. Good to know the options.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Doing a custom piece like that in the video I would charge about 30 to 50 percent over the cost of granite. I would say close to 2k. However like I mentioned you can't buy a slab like he was doing anywhere in the world. Nature doesn't produce that, so it is unique.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I know you asked about products for refinishing, but did you see this?

http://www.painttalk.com/f14/poor-mans-granite-16129/

Laminates are coming out with lots of different options that look pretty cool.

That vid and procedure look awesome. Like you say Tommy, definitely worth looking into if there was a market that would pay for it. 

My concern would be if there is a failure your procedure and your work would be to blame. If you are doing laminate, its the product. Counters get used and abused.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes I saw the thread and liked it. 

I would like to sell what Tommy has shown in the video. If I had a consistent pricing structure and Tommy had the know how, I would sell them for him anytime I could. It does indeed look good. 

So does the laminate you did P&H.... I am itching to build some cabinets lately....


----------



## LCI (Jan 2, 2009)

I use Aurastone.. 

http://www.granicrete.com/aurastone-luxury-tops/

and I bring them in way under the price of real granite
I am pretty fast at it thou..
countertops are money makers for me, for sure..


----------



## Conley (Dec 6, 2010)

I did about 15 in my dentists office with the rustoleum crap. I hated it and would never do it again. I was seriously impaired after applying it. I had to shotgun a beer just to level out my mind :stuart: ! (jk) My wifes dentist did his own and used the concrete overlay process and sandblasted little airplanes and stuff in them. However he too said when it came time to put on the epoxy on he had to get an air assited respirator.


----------

